# 9/11 TFCE Century



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I did the The Flattest Century in the East yesterday from the UMass/Dartmouth campus with a couple of guys I work with. Gary was in the Air Force way back when and Bruce has Parkinsons. He is not giving in to the battle and fighting it by doing a century and lots of riding.  Both guys are 60. I hope I'm doing long rides when I'm that age. It was a great day out for riding and remembering. There were many people sporting their patriotism by wearing bike shirts and flags on their bikes, helmets and jerseys. Unfortunately after only 15 miles we came across an accident. A biker and car had a collision and the rider impacted the windshield. In the pic you can see the driver side glass smashed. This was a very fast down hill section and probably with a combination of speed and sunglare something bad happened. Other than that the ride was great. We were mingling in to various groups and everyone seemed to be in good spirits cracking jokes.We came across a couple of guys riding Unicycles with 36" wheels. They said they were going for the century. I wonder if they made it. The nice part about this ride is that a good portion of it goes by the Atlantic ocean for some great views. The ride starts in Mass and goes in to Rhode Island for a good portion of the ride. There were plenty of motorcyclists riding and going helmetless. God bless America for choices. The rest stops had plenty of orange slices, bananas and pb&j's. I watched some of the 9/11 shows the past few days and during this ride I often thought about this. A man I worked with was on one of the planes and another man was from my town. Crazy times. I made a short pit stop at the 70 mile rest stop and brought it home strong. Another TFCE in the bank. :thumbsup: At the end by the student center, they had a cook out and that was the best cheeseburger and Mt Dew I've had in a long time.  Hope you like all the pics.

evs


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Excellent*

Nice job. I don't care how flat or how beautiful the scenery may be, a century is tough. But to do it on one wheel?? Wow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Right, a century is never really easy. Anyway, TFCE isn't totally flat, but has lots of rollers, some of them steep. In fact, it's not actually the flattest century in the East (but they own the name and they're keeping it). 

Looks like it was a good day.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Right, a century is never really easy. Anyway, TFCE isn't totally flat, but has lots of rollers, some of them steep. In fact, it's not actually the flattest century in the East (but they own the name and they're keeping it).
> 
> Looks like it was a good day.


So what is the flattest century? My guess is the Tri-State Seacoast Century.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

NO This always comes up when mentioning the TFCE. HAHA I was wondering how long it would take. Not long LOL. The Tri State has 1040 feet of elevation gain. The 2011 TFCE has 253 feet The Flattest Century In The East in MA, United States | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE and the actual flattest WAS the Seagull Century in Maryland with 843 feet. I know they rerouted a section on the TFCE this year and eliminated one slight hill so maybe it really is the flattest now. These facts are courtesy of mapmyride.com


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Your comment on 60 year olds riding centuries + unicyclists made me remember a solo century ride from this summer. I happened upon a 64 year old unicycle rider, whose wife was driving SAG for him.

Looks like it was a nice day for a ride.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I did the 6-Pillars century ride this spring, and my Garmin said there was 197ft of climbing...


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

JimF22003 said:


> I did the 6-Pillars century ride this spring, and my Garmin said there was 197ft of climbing...


Crazy. I think I exceed that getting out of my neighborhood.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

a flat century is something i would be into...


----------

